# indoors



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont really shoot indoors only at local archery club we shoot inside like a school gym only its away from the school


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have shot pretty good for a new bow that isnt finished get equipment put on it. I got a new Scepter 4 it still needs v bars and i am waiting to see if i get another sposorship from stone mountain strings and then i will have a awesome set of strings to put on it.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i shot a 298 and a 299 but thats about it i havnt got to shoot to much yet


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I've shot a 299 and a 447....no big tournaments yet....starting january 26th there will be though!!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

my first tourney will be 20 21 of january idaho state vegas 600 championship


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i dont get to shoot the state indoor next weekend in washington cause i have to go to a wrestling tournament


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

that sucks i would have to say for get wrestleing and go fling arrows


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i know but my team needs me and my coach already had to pay for my entry so im a little stuck


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

that sucks man well best of luck in the wrestling tourney.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

thanks but i didnt do to hot but its all good i got fourth but i should of done better


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

best score this season is 578 fita 18 needs to be higher but am working on technique for the outdoor season :darkbeer:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

sambow said:


> I've shot a 299 and a 447....no big tournaments yet....starting january 26th there will be though!!!





Uh Duh!


Me and you are gonna have some serious shoot offs!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Bring it cory....and u better pay up this time!!!:wink: just pick a day and time and i'll c ya there!!


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*first time*

last tuesday was my second time finishing a five spot round and i shot a 299 with 44x's is that ok


----------

